# Simple Shot & 2018 slingshot world cup



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm happy to know that Nathan Master will be in Italy on june 21/24 for the first slingshot world cup and Simple Shot is the official sponsor of the event.
Thank you Nathan, can't wait to meet you! 

https://m.facebook.com/groups/401622036619659?view=permalink&id=1574124196036098&ref=bookmarks


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go Nathan


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That is awesome Nathan!!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A truly excellent thing. Lots of pictures and video!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

THat's fantastic to have Nathan as sponsor in Italy!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Sweeeet! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I was hoping an American would go. Couldn't ask for a better representative for us. Personable,smart,one heck of a shooter and no one there will run out of ammo or rubber because SIMPLESHOT got you covered!!!! Way to go Nathan. If I could go I would be right there with you Bud!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Flatband said:


> I was hoping an American would go. Couldn't ask for a better representative for us. Personable,smart,one heck of a shooter and no one there will run out of ammo or rubber because SIMPLESHOT got you covered!!!! Way to go Nathan. If I could go I would be right there with you Bud!


Really hope somebody else from U.S. and Canada even will come.
It's a great event:
The first official world cup of slingshot!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I'm thinking about it even if only as spectator


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

romanljc said:


> I'm thinking about it even if only as spectator


Why only as spectator?
The event is open to all shooters.
The fun is to partecipate.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about it even if only as spectator
> ...


Because I will not be able to stay for the whole tournament not sure yet


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Ciao Marko c'è una scadenza per quando posso partecipare al torneo?


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

romanljc said:


> Ciao Marko c'è una scadenza per quando posso partecipare al torneo?


No. You come then, when you will be there, you pay 20€ for tournament, gift box, a dinner and a gala dinner.
Just you have to think about hotel reservation...


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Way to go! Good News!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Genoa Slingshot, you guys are doing a great job over there organizing this event. It will be something special!!!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Great promo of the event here


----------

